# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Periodo Di Riferimento

## enzo54

Quasi sempre dopo aver  effettuato un versamento con ravvedimento, l'ADE mi invia l'avviso bonario di mancato versamento. Il sistema informatico, in sostanza, non riesce ad abbinare la sanzione al tributo. Ho sempre usato questa procedura:  Tributo- indico l'anno di scadenza; sanzione indico l'anno in cui effettivamento pago. Esempio: pagando nel 2007:  Tributo anno 2006  - Sanzione anno 2007 (ravv. a cavallo di anno).
L'impiegato dell'agenzia consiglia invece di far coincidere sia l'anno del tributo che quello della sanzione. In questo modo il sistema informatico abbina i versamenti.
Mi sembra strano.
saluti a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> Quasi sempre dopo aver  effettuato un versamento con ravvedimento, l'ADE mi invia l'avviso bonario di mancato versamento. Il sistema informatico, in sostanza, non riesce ad abbinare la sanzione al tributo. Ho sempre usato questa procedura:  Tributo- indico l'anno di scadenza; sanzione indico l'anno in cui effettivamento pago. Esempio: pagando nel 2007:  Tributo anno 2006  - Sanzione anno 2007 (ravv. a cavallo di anno).
> L'impiegato dell'agenzia consiglia invece di far coincidere sia l'anno del tributo che quello della sanzione. In questo modo il sistema informatico abbina i versamenti.
> Mi sembra strano.
> saluti a tutti

  Sono d'accordo con l'agenzia. Versare con ravvedimento un tributo di un anno e la sanzione con un anno diverso provoca il mancato aggancio del primo alla seconda, con possibile successiva richiesta di pagamento dell'intera sanzione 30%. Conviene quindi allineare l'anno.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credo che siano proprio le istruzioni alla compilazione dell'F24 contenute nel sito dell'agenzia a richiedere che l'anno di riferimento della sanzione sia quello a cui si riferisce il mancato versamento, no ?    

> Sono d'accordo con l'agenzia. Versare con ravvedimento un tributo di un anno e la sanzione con un anno diverso provoca il mancato aggancio del primo alla seconda, con possibile successiva richiesta di pagamento dell'intera sanzione 30%. Conviene quindi allineare l'anno.
> Ciao

----------


## cris

io abbino sempre l'anno con il giusto riferimento, ma puntualmente l'ADE non abbina, in un attimo risolvono, ma devo fare copie ecc ecc
oggi sono molto polemica e tanto tanto stanca di tutto questo 
                                     saluti

----------


## Speedy

> io abbino sempre l'anno con il giusto riferimento, ma puntualmente l'ADE non abbina, in un attimo risolvono, ma devo fare copie ecc ecc
> oggi sono molto polemica e tanto tanto stanca di tutto questo 
>                                      saluti

  Fatti forza e non mollare :Smile:   
I ravvedimenti purtroppo l'ade non li legge proprio e sapessi quante volte sono andato all'ade per consegnare copia degli F24 (senza parlare del tempo che si perde). 
Ciao

----------


## eles

Concordo, se ravvedi il 2006 devi indicare sia nel tributo, che nella sanzione il periodo 2006; 
l'ade non li riconosce i ravvedimenti in automatico, anch'io devo recarmi tutte le volte agli sportelli per le correzioni sul loro programma.

----------

